# Kick-out and step flashing R905.2.8.3



## atkins (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, According to R905.2.8.3:"Flashing against a vertical sidewall shall be by the step-flashing method. The flashing shall be a minimum of 4 inches (102 mm) high and 4 inches (102 mm) wide. At the end of the vertical sidewall the step flashing shall be turned out in a manner that directs water away from the wall and onto the roof and/or gutter."Would the following pictures indicate violations of the code?

View attachment 1882


View attachment 1883


I think I see continuous flashing instead of step flashing.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1882


View attachment 1883


/monthly_2013_07/45-P1050848.JPG.071ad8de35fc6c8f69b503c89b88028b.JPG

/monthly_2013_07/48-P1050851.JPG.226ccd2485d2149eec5ded25b0781cdc.JPG


----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi to you too...and yes that is wrong.

With out step flashing, the water doesn't come back out on top of a shingle.  With the vinyl channel sitting on the shingles, water will be held there and drying will take a long time.  There is no diverter shingle to kick the water but there is a slice in the siding.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 23, 2013)

Have then correct this issue. The water will collect and run behind the flashing.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kick-out and step flashing R905.2.8.3

Not a compliant installation without step flashing.  Must be redone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveray (Jul 23, 2013)

Tough to tell on #1....but step flashing needs to be there....#2 definetely needs the kickout....


----------



## Rio (Jul 23, 2013)

That channel is directing all of the water that falls into it behind the slit in the wall siding.


----------



## atkins (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello,

This is an update I received from the builder:

"The local Building Official has inspected and signed off on the installation and it is his and many professional opinions that the vinyl J–channel acts as the necessary diverter."

Is the builder correct?  Can this IRC be waived?  If the home inspector disagrees and calls it out, won't the home owner be the one to pay to make it compliant?

Thanks.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 2, 2013)

I think your "builder" has nekked pictures of the building official whipping leather with Anthony 'Carlos Danger' Weiner.

Brent.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2013)

Under the 2012 IRC, the word "continuous" was added along with "step".  There is a proposal to take it out in the 2015, but it was disapproved by the committee.  A public comment is in asking for approval at the final vote this week.

All that code stuff aside, the manufacturer's usually specify step flashing and it's a very, very good idea.  Continuous flashing, like with tile roofs, needs the roll at the edge.


----------



## atkins (Oct 2, 2013)

Glenn said:
			
		

> Under the 2012 IRC, the word "continuous" was added along with "step".  There is a proposal to take it out in the 2015, but it was disapproved by the committee.  A public comment is in asking for approval at the final vote this week.All that code stuff aside, the manufacturer's usually specify step flashing and it's a very, very good idea.  Continuous flashing, like with tile roofs, needs the roll at the edge.


The house was built in 2012 and so the town and state of NH uses IRC 2009 for that.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2013)

atkins said:
			
		

> The house was built in 2012 and so the town and state of NH uses IRC 2009 for that.  Thanks for the info.


I presumed as much.  I was just adding the anecdote for the conversation.  These codes are making my head hurt lately.


----------



## Fort (Oct 2, 2013)

Zooming in on the first photo it looks like there is step flashing behind that vinyl siding trim,

So if that is true they just need to add a kick-out at the bottom, gotta do it, not hard to do, but must be done.


----------



## tmurray (Oct 2, 2013)

atkins said:
			
		

> Hello,This is an update I received from the builder:
> 
> "The local Building Official has inspected and signed off on the installation and it is his and many professional opinions that the vinyl J–channel acts as the necessary diverter."
> 
> ...


Based on what studies? I haven't even heard of someone who tried to do this.


----------



## Robert F (Jul 1, 2020)

tmurray said:


> Based on what studies? I haven't even heard of someone who tried to do this.


----------



## Robert F (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi, I am new here and having a problem in our HOA Townhome Community regarding "Kick Out Flashing." being code. Our homes were built in 2000 before the code was enacted. We have vinyl siding with step flashing underneath and "J" moulding. It is my understanding that the "Kick Out Flashing is suppose to divert the water into the cutters? Now in 2019 we under went a complete roof replacement project where the roofs were stripped down to the plywood and damaged plywood was replaced. There never was "Kick Out Flashing" installed. I would like to post two pictures but not sure how, Thanks!


----------



## classicT (Jul 1, 2020)

Robert F said:


> Hi, I am new here and having a problem in our HOA Townhome Community regarding "Kick Out Flashing." being code. Our homes were built in 2000 before the code was enacted. We have vinyl siding with step flashing underneath and "J" moulding. It is my understanding that the "Kick Out Flashing is suppose to divert the water into the cutters? Now in 2019 we under went a complete roof replacement project where the roofs were stripped down to the plywood and damaged plywood was replaced. There never was "Kick Out Flashing" installed. I would like to post two pictures but not sure how, Thanks!


In order to post pictures directly to the forum, you must be a paid member. Alternatively, you can post a link to a web address where they are posted (Dropbox, Google Drive, etc.)


----------



## Sifu (Jul 2, 2020)

If they installed a new roof, the requirement for kick-out flashing should be triggered.  It spelled out in the 2018 IRC at 903.2.1, and a quick check shows that requirement back to at least the 2012 IRC.  A preformed piece can be purchased at home depot for 2.00, or a field fabricated piece can be made from a piece of step flashing for nothing.  There is no excuse for not using this simple device.  

I took this picture a few years ago.  I was on site for a different reason and saw a contractor opening up a wall to determine the source of a problem.  The source was missing kickout flashing, complicated by other issues, but certainly the kickout would have diverted the water off the sidewall.  A ton of damage caused by a missing piece of scrap metal.


----------



## Robert F (Jul 2, 2020)

Sifu said:


> If they installed a new roof, the requirement for kick-out flashing should be triggered.  It spelled out in the 2018 IRC at 903.2.1, and a quick check shows that requirement back to at least the 2012 IRC.  A preformed piece can be purchased at home depot for 2.00, or a field fabricated piece can be made from a piece of step flashing for nothing.  There is no excuse for not using this simple device.
> 
> I took this picture a few years ago.  I was on site for a different reason and saw a contractor opening up a wall to determine the source of a problem.  The source was missing kickout flashing, complicated by other issues, but certainly the kickout would have diverted the water off the sidewall.  A ton of damage caused by a missing piece of scrap metal.
> 
> View attachment 6724


Actually I had a similar problem in 2017 where this same roofer repaired it with a kick out flashing. In 2019 when he got the contract to replace all the roofs he sent sub contractors out. They had to be reminded to install drip edge and left off the "Turtle Vents" on three buildings.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 3, 2020)

THIS WAS ORIGINALLY POSTED BY USER "ROBERT F" BUT HE HAD AN ERROR HE WANTED TO CORRECT.  HE COULD NOT EDIT IT, SO PER HIS REQUEST, I DELETED HIS POST AND REPOSTED IT FOR HIM.


Hi Everyone,
This is the reply I received from the local building code office for total roof replacement in 2019 for townhomes built in 2000. Is it me or is this guy missing the point?

Mr. Fleszar,

This code states in section 903 WEATHER PROTECTION, 903.1 GENERAL. Roof decks shall be covered with approved coverings secured to the building or structure in accordance with the provisions of this chapter. Roof assemblies shall be designed and installed in accordance with this code *and the approved manufacturer’s installation instructions such that the roof assembly shall serve to protect the building or structure.*

So the code tell the installer to use the manufacturer’s procedure to install their product.


In addition, you keep referring to kick out flashing, which is an industry nick name for flashing at vertical wall to roof locations. Section 905 REQUIREMENTS FOR ROOF COVERINGS, subsection 905.2.8.3 SIDEWALL FLASHING. Base flashing against a vertical sidewall shall be continuous or step flashing and shall be not less than 4 inches in height and 4 inches in width and shall direct water away from the vertical sidewall onto the roof or into a gutter. Where siding is provided on the vertical sidewall, the vertical leg of the flashing shall be continuous under the siding.


Now with that said, the flashing that was installed originally was done per these sections of the code. I walked around some of the townhomes and I did not see any issues jumping out at me. But that was looking from the ground and not a ladder and We at the township cannot just walk on private property without owner approval.

If you have a location that you think is not installed correctly have the property manager schedule a site inspection with the contractor with ladder and equipment and I will be there to check the issue. Also, the letter does address the drip edge and there is more than one type of drip edge that meets code requirements. When you schedule the field inspection with the property manager and contractor I will check for the drip edge.


----------



## ICE (Jul 3, 2020)

Looking at the picture takes me back to a time when I was installing siding and trim.  We fabricated a diverter shingle.  The function of a diverter shingle is not to protect a window but merely to keep water from getting behind the siding where the wall and roof meet at the edge of the roof.  The damage in the picture was the result of a poor design.  Placing a window where it takes a roof flow is asking for trouble.


----------



## Robert F (Jul 7, 2020)

Glenn said:


> THIS WAS ORIGINALLY POSTED BY USER "ROBERT F" BUT HE HAD AN ERROR HE WANTED TO CORRECT.  HE COULD NOT EDIT IT, SO PER HIS REQUEST, I DELETED HIS POST AND REPOSTED IT FOR HIM.
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> ...





Glenn said:


> THIS WAS ORIGINALLY POSTED BY USER "ROBERT F" BUT HE HAD AN ERROR HE WANTED TO CORRECT.  HE COULD NOT EDIT IT, SO PER HIS REQUEST, I DELETED HIS POST AND REPOSTED IT FOR HIM.
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Robert F (Jul 7, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone,
I am still in a discussion concerning the lack of "Kick Out Flashing" after a roof replacement project in our townhome community made up of 29 buildings and 156 owners. Today I took a risk and took photos of my neighbor's garage roof overhang where it butts against my vertical wall siding on my garage. The pictures are of the same area but I do not see anything close to "Kick Out Flashing." I see the "J Moulding", gutter guards, and maybe felt paper? I would appreciate any comments to help me understand what I see.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## steveray (Jul 7, 2020)

Can't see the pics, but this gets missed 40% of the time here....So not surprised your project doesn't have it...


----------



## classicT (Jul 7, 2020)

Robert F said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> I am still in a discussion concerning the lack of "Kick Out Flashing" after a roof replacement project in our townhome community made up of 29 buildings and 156 owners. Today I took a risk and took photos of my neighbor's garage roof overhang where it butts against my vertical wall siding on my garage. The pictures are of the same area but I do not see anything close to "Kick Out Flashing." I see the "J Moulding", gutter guards, and maybe felt paper? I would appreciate any comments to help me understand what I see.
> Thanks,
> Bob
> ...


Your links are to a location on your personal computer. The links must be to a web hosted address.


----------



## ICE (Jul 7, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Your links are to a location on your personal computer. The links must be to a web hosted address.


What links! I didn't find any links!  Even if I find them, I guess they don't work! I appreciate pictures!  Provide a link and I will make it a picture.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Glenn said:


> THIS WAS ORIGINALLY POSTED BY USER "ROBERT F" BUT HE HAD AN ERROR HE WANTED TO CORRECT. HE COULD NOT EDIT IT, SO PER HIS REQUEST, I DELETED HIS POST AND REPOSTED IT FOR HIM.



Glenn, the home office called, their gonna need a TPS repost report an affidavit!


----------



## classicT (Jul 7, 2020)

ICE said:


> What links! I didn't find any links!  Even if I find them, I guess they don't work! I appreciate pictures!  Provide a link and I will make it a picture.


He edited his post and deleted them. See the following screen shot from the post of mine that you replied to. Link address is local to his computer.


----------



## Robert F (Jul 8, 2020)

Robert F said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> I am still in a discussion concerning the lack of "Kick Out Flashing" after a roof replacement project in our townhome community made up of 29 buildings and 156 owners. Today I took a risk and took photos of my neighbor's garage roof overhang where it butts against my vertical wall siding on my garage. The pictures are of the same area but I do not see anything close to "Kick Out Flashing." I see the "J Moulding", gutter guards, and maybe felt paper? I would appreciate any comments to help me understand what I see.
> Thanks,
> Bo





Ty J. said:


> Your links are to a location on your personal computer. The links must be to a web hosted address.



https://www.dropbox.com/h?preview=590+Mock2.jpeg

https://www.dropbox.com/h?preview=590+Mock1.jpeg


----------



## Sifu (Jul 8, 2020)

ICE said:


> Looking at the picture takes me back to a time when I was installing siding and trim.  We fabricated a diverter shingle.  The function of a diverter shingle is not to protect a window but merely to keep water from getting behind the siding where the wall and roof meet at the edge of the roof.  The damage in the picture was the result of a poor design.  Placing a window where it takes a roof flow is asking for trouble.


Agree, but not a code violation.  The diverter flashing isn't specifically designed to protect a window, rather it is to help prevent the water from running down any surface, instead diverting it to a gutter, or at least away from the building.


----------



## Robert F (Jul 8, 2020)

Robert F said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/h?preview=590+Mock2.jpeg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/h?preview=590+Mock1.jpeg


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13zdws8ii6tiklu/AACctIw-Rz9OI4Xk6MZH0WHpa?dl=0


----------



## classicT (Jul 8, 2020)

Appears to be no flashing between the roof and the wall. The kick out flashing should be there as well, but is not explicitly required. The missing step flashing at the roof-to-wall transition would be my primary concern.

*R903.2 Flashing*
Flashings shall be installed in a manner that prevents moisture from entering the wall and roof through joints in copings, through moisture permeable materials and at intersections with parapet walls and other penetrations through the roof plane.

*R903.2.1 Locations*
Flashings shall be installed at wall and roof intersections, wherever there is a change in roof slope or direction and around roof openings. A flashing shall be installed to divert the water away from where the eave of a sloped roof intersects a vertical sidewall. Where flashing is of metal, the metal shall be corrosion resistant with a thickness of not less than 0.019 inch (0.5 mm) (No. 26 galvanized sheet).
​Step flashing should be installed as shown in the following image.


----------



## ICE (Jul 8, 2020)

I see what may be the edge of a step shingle but there does not appear to be a counter-flashing. The white PVC channel is something that should not be there.

Upon closer examination, I doubt that I am seeing the edge of a step shingle.

How about a picture from a distance?


----------



## steveray (Jul 8, 2020)

ICE said:


> I see what may be the edge of a step shingle but there does not appear to be a counter-flashing. The white PVC channel is something that should not be there.
> 
> Upon closer examination, I doubt that I am seeing the edge of a step shingle.



The white piece is the vinyl J channel....It has to be there...Really tough to tell without siding removal. I would argue that the kickout flashing is required by the section Ty posted or this one...
R703.4 Flashing. Approved corrosion-resistant flashing shall
be applied shingle-fashion in a manner to prevent entry of
water into the wall cavity or penetration of water to the building
structural framing components. Self-adhered membranes
used as flashing shall comply with AAMA 711. Fluid-applied
membranes used as flashing in exterior walls shall comply
with AAMA 714. The flashing shall extend to the surface of
the exterior wall finish.


----------

